# Ram hunt from this past weekend



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is our ram hunt from this past weekend everything with a bow with exception of my stepsons 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=7605113


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

*ram hunt*



Wishfulthinking said:


> Here is our ram hunt from this past weekend everything with a bow with exception of my stepsons
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=7605113


Where did y'all go? Wanting to book one. Thanks


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Was at Thompson temple ranch inexpensive, but accommodations are less than par for most people. Also some rams just aren't scared of you others will make you work hard, we always go for the challenge and push them around a bit before we actually hunted them. Otherwise you can shoot them when they are feeding they typically dont run off. He has some wild rams in his mountain pasture that will be a challenge for anyone. My hips are sore from all the hiking around the hills. Great guy, freindly service, just all around good place to go.


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, looks like y'all had a good time. Congrats on your hunt.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Was at Thompson temple ranch inexpensive, but accommodations are less than par for most people.


Been there myself and had an interesting night in that old cabin for sure. I've stayed in worse, but then again I have slept out on the beach in near hurricane conditions as well.

I ended up with this nice bully of a goat, pictured at the bottom. I say he was a bully because he was putting the whoopin on another one bigger but with a broken horn. I figured I would just even things up a bit with the Razor Trick I slipped through his ribs. Oh and one other thing, pick your shots well especially looking beyond the rams as you WILL ruin arrows. I came back with three broken ones. Two from the ram, tougher then they look, and one I simply screwed the pooch on the shot with. This one took the first shot and didn't even notice he was hit, till the second one zipped though lenghtwise. Course he paid me back by running down in a ravine about fifty yards.

My friend and hunting buddy got a nice ram as well. Overall Thompson is a pretty good fellow who puts them up for those who want a trophy but can't spend the time nor expense to travel where most of them live.

As mentioned though some of them are pretty tame and have little to no fear of people and will stand right there and look you over. Some however like the beautiful Muoflon and the whatever he was, looked like this,








that I slipped up on, didn't stick around for any picture parties. They heard the gravel crunch and were gone ASAP.

We were hunting in the backside up top of the big hill. Thompson told us we were on the budget package, however if we saw anything with no tag it was good for the same price. I REALLY wanted one of those as neither had ear tags, but you don't always get what you want.

Neither of the rams we took had ear tags and my friends was one of the bigger Corsican's that had been taken in a while. Overall it was a good hunt, and a good time but like mentioned, it is what you make of it. Thompson said it might have been back in the back for a couple of years buy the looks of it. With some of that stuff back there I don't doubt it. They could hide right in front of you in some places and you would never know it unless they move.

We were there with about 15 other people, but another fellow went up again with just three or four and said it was MUCH better.


----------



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw the biggest ram I've ever seen this week end in Kerrville Tx! And it's up for sale..!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

cool


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Roli what's the name of the ranch that's on?


----------

